# 60D settings



## timphotos (Feb 14, 2012)

Picked up a 60D.  Do you suggest a change from the default settings?  Or go to user defined settings that you like?


----------



## Big Mike (Feb 15, 2012)

That's pretty vague.  

There are many settings, some of which may be best left on the default, others...not so much.


----------



## bratkinson (Feb 16, 2012)

So far, the only settings I've changed in my 60D have been non-photo in nature. I've changed the auto-power off time, image display time, the 'no shoot if no card', and one or two others. I generally shoot in either aperature or shutter priority, with full auto or no-flash settings when conditions allow (or I get lazy). In the 3 months I've had mine, I'd have to say 95% or more of the results were quite acceptable. The rest were mostly no-flash and open too long for hand-held.


----------



## Mike K (Feb 18, 2012)

I change white balance on a per shot basis. 60Ds (or Canons in general) are reported to not do the best auto white balance. I shoot mainly in Amperture Priority, AV, unless I'm going for a speed based effect (freezing action or blurring action) then I use TV. I shoot in Raw so I have full control over the photo for post processing.

If you're new to photography I highly recommend reading the 60D for Dummies book or Bush's (?) book on the 60D. These will help a lot more than the manual.


----------



## Tiberius47 (Feb 18, 2012)

timphotos said:


> Picked up a 60D.  Do you suggest a change from the default settings?  Or go to user defined settings that you like?


 
There's no way to set up your camera to make it better, if there was the camera would ship like that to begin with.  There's just different settings that are best for different situations.

I recommend telling the camera which focus point you want to use, however.  If you let the camera choose it will always pick the wrong one.


----------



## timphotos (Feb 18, 2012)

Thanks for the replies, this helps!


----------



## mrelsewhere (Feb 20, 2012)

I recommend Back-button Autofocus. It gives you a lot more control over your shots. 

Canon DLC: Article: Back-Button Auto Focus Explained


----------



## Scraptag (Feb 27, 2012)

mrelsewhere said:


> I recommend Back-button Autofocus. It gives you a lot more control over your shots.
> 
> Canon DLC: Article: Back-Button Auto Focus Explained



I loved back button focus on my XT, but there are so many options on the 60D, I haven't changed over yet.  Which setting do you prefer for it?  You have options to change the button you use to focus and well as the button for metering, which changes what the * button does.  I have to look it up again, but you have several options, and I'm not sure which one I want, so I was wondering what y'all did.


----------



## mrelsewhere (Feb 28, 2012)

I stick with C.Fn IV-1 (option 1). Spot focus.



Scraptag said:


> mrelsewhere said:
> 
> 
> > I recommend Back-button Autofocus. It gives you a lot more control over your shots.
> ...


----------

